# System Wizard operation



## d_cubed (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if the SYSTEM WIZARD does back-up the remote to a new one on a 722k. Searched this forum but didn't find a definitive answer. Replaced a bad 722k last week and used the WIZARD to back-up the receiver and it worked great. The WIZARD appears to back-up the old remote (getting flaky 20.0 ir) but has no command to send the settings to the new remote (20.0 ir). Called DISH but they haven't got a clue as to what I'm asking. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

d_cubed said:


> Does anyone know if the SYSTEM WIZARD does back-up the remote to a new one on a 722k. Searched this forum but didn't find a definitive answer. Replaced a bad 722k last week and used the WIZARD to back-up the receiver and it worked great. The WIZARD appears to back-up the old remote (getting flaky 20.0 ir) but has no command to send the settings to the new remote (20.0 ir). Called DISH but they haven't got a clue as to what I'm asking. Any help will be much appreciated.


After reading your post I don't have a clue either? What are you expecting the remote to back up to transfer to a new remote? Everything except the remote address that I can think of is actually stored on the receiver.


----------



## d_cubed (Jul 18, 2011)

These are LEARNING Remotes and I have programed all the buttons to be used for three other devices, that's a lot of programing considering that these Dish remotes are the worst LEARNING Remotes I have ever used, and I've had a LEARNING type remote since 1986. I believe the DISH Receiver is supposed to save the old remotes setting and load it back into the new remote. The SYSTEM WIZARD states that the REMOTE settings have been backed-up but does not have a method to send those settings to the new remote. The RECEIVER back-up works. The easiest way to understand my dilemma is to RUN the SYSTEM WIZARD by holding down the ZERO button and following the on screen instructions. Hope this helps, because I need some.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

It's been my understanding, from the early 722k days, that the 722k can back up the remote settings and the Remote can back up your Timers. Unless things have changed?


----------

